
Show HN: IRAengine – buy Ethereum/Bitcoin with your IRA or 401k - makslysak
https://www.iraengine.com/
======
Relys
Sure I'm going to invest my retirement savings in a volatile, unregulated,
digital crypto-currency that isn't even quantum proof. \s Hell the core
developers can't even increase the transaction block size limit to save their
lives. If I wanted to take a stupid gamble I'd just do it here in Vegas.

------
GhostVII
> We enable rolling over your retirement assets into Bitcoin or Ethereum in
> just few clicks

Might as well just take out your retirement assets and go gambling with them,
probably would have the same end result.

~~~
makslysak
Financial theory says that in order to have balanced and diversified portfolio
(and not to have all your eggs in 1 basket) it may be a good idea to have up
to 10% of your assets in more risky things with growth potential.

------
brian_herman
This seems like a really bad idea.

~~~
makslysak
Maybe you're right. However, it may be a good idea to have small percentage of
your assets in high risky / high reward alternative assets

------
alchemism
Thanks for the hearty laugh.

------
xsmasher
"We are launching soon"

"Leave your email to use the service as soon as it's available"

------
MattyMc
Does anyone know a low-fee way to buy Ethereum?

------
rdxm
this turns the stupid up to 11....

